# Ein/Austritt Pumpe SDilent LOOP



## MickHH (11. Januar 2020)

Hallo,
ich wollte mir einen Temperaturfühler an die Pumpe der Silent Loop setzen.

Woran kann ich erkennen welcher der Ein und welcher der Austritt des Kühlwassers ist.

Der Fühler sollt an die Seite an der das "warme" Wasser austritt auf dem Weg zum Radiator.

Danke vielmals an alle


----------



## Sverre (11. Januar 2020)

Ist das dein Ding?
be quiet! Silent Loop 280  ab Minute 12:43
YouTube


----------



## MickHH (11. Januar 2020)

Sverre schrieb:


> Ist das dein Ding?
> be quiet! Silent Loop 280  ab Minute 12:43
> YouTube



Einwandfrei mein lieber. Super und besten Dank dafür. Klasse


----------

